# When is the last time you have gone to a matinee?



## Lon (Jun 28, 2016)

It's going to be 108F today and I think I will go to a matinee and see "The Free State Of Jones" I like Matthew Mc Conaughey. My apartment is well air conditioned but so is the theater.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2016)

Sounds like a good idea Lon.  Just might do it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 28, 2016)

I had to look up the year..."Funny People" in 2009. But I will be going back again in a few weeks. There is a movie theatre close by that has a food and drink menu, even a full bar. It's a bit pricey, but not more than any other theatre goodies. You can eat leisurely and watch the movie. " The Secret Life of Pets" comes out July 8th.


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2016)

Yesterday.  Saw "The Free State of Jones".  Highly recommend.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 28, 2016)

The last time I went to a matinee was last August. We were at the beach, and went to two on different days.  Not because of the heat, because of the rain.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 28, 2016)

We're going tomorrow afternoon to see the new Independence Day movie. Suppose to get up to 107 tomorrow, 105 here at the house today, whew.. 

Oops..  The last time we went was three weeks ago. We like going in the afternoon, then getting a bit to eat after the movie.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Its been 6 years, hubby and I used to go when we'd drive into the city, we'd take turns choosing the movie.


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2016)

It's "Old Farts Day" on Tuesdays at the local cinema here, so we usually go then.  I love discounts.  Not today, though.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 28, 2016)

I usually go to the first morning showings of a new movie; we often get a nice little crowd of various ages.  I happen to be waiting for "Suicide Squad" not out till Aug.  I want to see "The Free State of Jones, but, that's the kind of movie I'm better off seeing in the quiet of home alone.  The movies I may go see this month are, Star Trek Beyond, Jason Bourne, The BFG looks cute, but, I'll wait for the dvd.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 28, 2016)

That's all we go to, matinee's.    Place is filled with us old farts and guys in suits skipping work or pretending they're in a meeting somewhere.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 28, 2016)

Last time in a theater was to see Sixth Sense.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 28, 2016)

It's been forever.  It's gotten awfully expensive to go to the movies around here.  I just wait for the DVD or Netflix.


----------



## IKE (Jun 29, 2016)

The last time I went to a movie theater was in about '87' to see 'Hamburger Hill' when it came out......I had a really hard time staying till the end, too many memories.


----------



## Lon (Jun 29, 2016)

I saw The State of Jones yesterday at a matinee for a senior rate of $7.00.  A really good flick. Do a Goggle on Newton Knight before seeing the movie and you will enjoy it more.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 29, 2016)

A few times a year we go to the cinema and we like to go in the afternoon.  I think it's the same price for seniors regardless of time.  6.50 each.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2016)

Whenever My big fat Greek Wedding played. I don't do many as you can see.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2016)

It was before I moved to the boonies over twenty-six years ago.  Seems like the movie was Born on the Fourth of July.  It was one of Tom Cruise's performances where I wasn't overrun by his arrogance. i was impressed by his performance. It cost one dollar.


----------

